# Anyone else ready for fall?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I've had a few setbacks and some things that prevented me from spending as much time on the lawn this season, so I think I'm with @Feltner - I think I'm just about ready for a good hard frost and some cooler weather...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Always. Summer is my least favorite season.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm getting to that point. This has been my first year caring for my lawn and I have thoroughly enjoyed all of the ups and down but I am ready for things to slow down. It's taken a lot to get my yard up to speed and I'm ready to let nature take its course. I'm sure that once fall does roll around I'll be longing for spring to return to do this all over again.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BermudaBoy said:


> ...I'm sure that once fall does roll around I'll be longing for spring to return to do this all over again.


Always! :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm ready time to accomplish some other stuff.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Sorry guys - I'd rather be sweating my butt off than freezing. Cold makes me shut down and never leave the couch.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Fall for me is no more 90 degree days, just balmy 75 until January. Love it!!!!!!


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

After completely renovating my yard this year, and then growing a new yard from seed.. and from there fighting crabgrass, spurge, and goosegrass.. I am definitely ready for a break.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

While I'll miss my lawn and pool season I'll enjoy the additional time hunting. That's what Fall and Winter means to me.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm ready. Itll give me time to work on my 38 ford unless I overseed with ryegrass. Ehhhh! Tough decision.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Definitely and so is my wallet.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Fall is my favorite season. The smell, the crisp air, the colors. Bring it on


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm with you @Ware

Cutting the lawn every 2 day's this lawn season / renovation has been fun...but I'm about ready for a break!


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

RYBLMC said:


> After completely renovating my yard this year, and then growing a new yard from seed.. and from there fighting crabgrass, spurge, and goosegrass.. I am definitely ready for a break.


Same story here. In addition to a full lawn reno, I also powerwashed and sealed the back yard perimeter fence. Wow, what a massive job that was. I thought using a pressure washer would be fun. It was fun, but that work is painfully slow and exceptionally dirty. I was showering 3x a day in shifts to try to avoid sunburn and to give myself and the neighbors a break.

This summer, i spent more time outside working on the house than I have the previous 3 years combined. I enjoyed it, and the payoff is really nice. That being said, Im ready to pack away the tools and enjoy some fruits of the labor, and the cooler temps, and of course Saturday-Sunday football season


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm just ready for some rain and a break from this "flash drought" we have going. It's September, for crying out loud -- it's supposed to cool down and rain some. But we have mid to upper 90s forecast for the next two weeks or so. We're going to end up getting about 1.75" total -- at most -- over three months. That will wear you out when trying to grow in two new yards.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

I am ready but mother nature is not. With these temps, I'm thinking we are far away from pre emergent application. 
Trying to decide if I just roll out more N to keep spreading the bermuda or switch to something like Lesco 19-0-7 with pre-m. Thoughts?


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

Chocolate Lab said:


> I'm just ready for some rain and a break from this "flash drought" we have going. It's September, for crying out loud -- it's supposed to cool down and rain some. But we have mid to upper 90s forecast for the next two weeks or so. We're going to end up getting about 1.75" total -- at most -- over three months. That will wear you out when trying to grow in two new yards.


I feel the same. If the weather were more cooperative I wouldn't mind another couple of months working on my lawn. Right now in NC, September is having delusions of grandeur and thinks it's July and there's no rain in the forecast until late next week. I'm tired of battling nature. I wish we could all get along and work together.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

My bank account and wife are definitely ready. Had to purchase tons of stuff for the lawn this season. Looking forward to doing allot of woodworking this fall and winter. We moved into our new house in Feb and all my time and resources have went into getting the lawn and landscaping where I wanted it. I have neglected filling up the house with the new furniture that my wife desires. I refuse to buy the garbage presswood and particle board furniture that is pretty much all you can find today so I choose to build my own. Built one dinning room table this winter right after we moved in to pacify her, but she has run out of patience on all the other stuff she wants. Ill be spending a fortune at the hardwood supplier this winter.

Definitely more looking forward to next spring though. Ill be leveling my new tifgrand side yard and renovating my front yard to tifgrand as well.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Love a good looking lawn but I'm ready for some time to relax. We are at a point here where I have a list of things to do in the spring and ready to wrap up the summer. I don't mind the work, prefer to be warm than cold, but need a break to do some other things for a while. Already mentioned here the resources are needed in other places as well. If this were June I would be looking for another mower maybe and some other supplies that I can wait until next year on now that fall is coming. Whew.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I don't even know if I'd call it fall anymore. I was looking at some historical temps yesterday and we had 7 days in the 70s last year from September to November. We seem to go from 80s 90s to 60s 50s right quick like. I am ready for a break though. And I concur with @Feltner on the Christmas lights. A nice fluffy brown lawn lit up with Christmas cheer is a beautiful thing.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I don't even know if I'd call it fall anymore. I was looking at some historical temps yesterday and we had 7 days in the 70s last year from September to November. We seem to go from 80s 90s to 60s 50s right quick like.


Our fall has almost disappeared. I was looking at my notes from last season, and noticed temps above 90 in October. We go from summer to early winter.

I am ready for the change, though. Bring on Fall! The most active part of my lawn season is just around the corner.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

In a way I am, yes. I get this way every summer in august, it is so dang humid it makes it difficult to be outside and my lawn tends to get away from me. Case in point it is currently out of PGR regulation cause I couldn't get an app in between rain storms, and needs a good late season scalp or just raise HOC. 
There are a few aspects of fall/winter I look forward to, but as soon as everything is all brown and depressing I am ready for summer to be back.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I was originally thinking this would be a good warm season discussion, but it sounds like some of the cool season folks are in the same boat. I'm going to move this over to General Discussion. :thumbup:


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Usually i am by this time of year but still remembering last winter with -35 and snowblowing a strip in the lawn for the dog to do his business. Maybe i will go to Minnesota this January for a vacation, where it was warmer than Iowa last year.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> Usually i am by this time of year but still remembering last winter with -35 and snowblowing a strip in the lawn for the dog to do his business. Maybe i will go to Minnesota this January for a vacation, where it was warmer than Iowa last year.


 :lol: oh man, that sounds brutal! One good thing about Iowa is the soil, at least if your soil looks like Ryan Knorr's.


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

Time to give the wallet a break. I'm tired of spreading and spraying my fun money on the front lawn.

My neighbors don't do anything to their lawns.

Next year I need to figure a way to spend less and keep it looking decent. Everyone is selling their own snake oil now.

It doesn't pay to have a golf course lawn when your neighbors house looks like Fred Sanford & Son. Eclectic.

When it cools off I still have plenty of hard landscape to do. It never ends...

The seasons are getting longer and longer starting earlier and earlier, but Im getting old and older.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Yes, I am very ready for Fall. 2019 is the year I decided to really improve my anemic lawn that I have had for 30 plus years.

I have spent more time, money, labor and materials on my lawn in 2019 than many, many previous years combined.

All the work and effort is really paying off. My lawn is thicker, greener, healthier and more resistant to problems than ever and much of the work for 2019 won't need to be repeated in 2020, I hope.

After putting down about 700 pounds of amendments, core aerating the lawn with a rental machine, using my walk-behind mower rather that my riding mower (to avoid soil compaction) and so on, I am ready for a break.

Soon, the leaves will fall from my maple and oak trees and that is a constant labor to grind them up in to tiny bit to add to the soil's organic needs.

So yes, I am ready for Fall. Here on the North Coast of the USA soon the trees will be brilliant with Fall colors. On a sunny day, those red and yellow leaves seem to almost glow, very beautiful.

Soon, I will winterize the power washer for storage and prep my snow thrower for the coming snow. I have great tools and machines to help with all these labors and that is a joy in itself.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The 6-10 day outlook looks ridiculous for many of us...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Ware said:


> The 6-10 day outlook looks ridiculous for many of us...


 :crying:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I feel like I'm almost in early Fall, now. It's in the 70s for highs now. What happened to Summer?

Every season has been my favorite at some point in time over the years. Currently, it's Summer.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> What happened to Summer?


It's stuck in Tennessee! :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

social port said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to Summer?
> ...


Amen. We have had just over an inch of rain since August 3rd. None in September and none predicted till mid month. 90s for the next 10 days. They are saying our fall colors may not be that great this year due to the drought.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

So ready for fall to start. We have had record heat this summer and it is humid as it always is on the Third Coast.

Cut the back yard tonight and need to cut the front and fertilize, and spray the yellow nutsedge and other weeds.

Lawn has survived the blast furnace of this unprecedented heat, and actually is doing pretty well, considering.

Finally got two inches of rain, which really helped. Grass needs to be feed, so it can bounce back for the fall....


----------



## Feltner (Aug 26, 2019)

Ware said:


> I've had a few setbacks and some things that prevented me from spending as much time on the lawn this season, so I think I'm with @Feltner - I think I'm just about ready for a good hard frost and some cooler weather...


How did I miss this? Right on. Thanks for posting my vid.

Yeah, I feel ya! These 90 degree temps in mid Sept. are for the birds. We should be in the low 80s this time of year. Does look like there's some relief on the way! In my mind, when football starts, it's time for lawn season to start coming to an end.


----------



## Feltner (Aug 26, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I don't even know if I'd call it fall anymore. I was looking at some historical temps yesterday and we had 7 days in the 70s last year from September to November. We seem to go from 80s 90s to 60s 50s right quick like. I am ready for a break though. And I concur with @Feltner on the Christmas lights. A nice fluffy brown lawn lit up with Christmas cheer is a beautiful thing.


What a beautiful picture you just painted in my mind! Another reason I don't overseed with rye. The lawn with the Christmas lights just wouldn't look right if it weren't brown!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Very ready for fall. After the birth of my son this spring it's been difficult to maintain the lawn. The hard part though is that since we finally got rid of our chickens I'm going to try and rehab the backyard. It's a mess so it'll be a big job


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

BermudaBoy said:


> I'm getting to that point. This has been my first year caring for my lawn and I have thoroughly enjoyed all of the ups and down but I am ready for things to slow down. It's taken a lot to get my yard up to speed and I'm ready to let nature take its course. I'm sure that once fall does roll around I'll be longing for spring to return to do this all over again.


I couldn't have said it better myself haha


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

iowa jim said:


> Usually i am by this time of year but still remembering last winter with -35 and snowblowing a strip in the lawn for the dog to do his business. Maybe i will go to Minnesota this January for a vacation, where it was warmer than Iowa last year.


I hate to bust your balls, but....
https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/75-below-zero-polar-vortex-yields-deadly-cold-as-thousands-endure-power-cuts-travel-issues-mount-in-midwest/70007291
Just search the town where I am from in that article. Thief River Falls.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

BobRoss said:


> iowa jim said:
> 
> 
> > Usually i am by this time of year but still remembering last winter with -35 and snowblowing a strip in the lawn for the dog to do his business. Maybe i will go to Minnesota this January for a vacation, where it was warmer than Iowa last year.
> ...


Your right, i guess that i really don't have anything to complain about after seeing that. So much for global warming.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

@iowa jim Ha Ha, I think we all felt the cold up north last year! I hate the cold, but I love the snow. I am buying a new Toro PowerMax HD snowblower this year so I am excited for that!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nearly 90° predicted for my area this coming Tuesday which has never happened in October here.


----------

